# I, Frankenstein



## thedarknessrising (Jul 30, 2014)

So, I rented this movie tonight, expecting a really good fantasy movie with awesome action sequences. I only got the latter half. 

I had seen trailers for the movie when it was coming out in theaters, and I thought to myself "That actually looks pretty decent." But then I sat down to watch it. It was pretty much like _RIPD_: good premise for a story, but really bad dialogue and acting. The only thing that kept me awake was the pretty intense action sequences, but even then just barely. Every other scene, I was checking Facebook or this site on my phone.

If you aren't familiar with the plot, it's basically this: _what if Frankenstein's monster was alive 200 years after his creation, and he fought demons?_ Sounds pretty epic, right? _*WRONG!*_

The soundtrack was pretty good. It fit the fight scenes pretty well. But overall, I was pretty disappointed in this film. 4 out of 10 stars.


----------



## Lace (Jul 30, 2014)

I couldn't get into it either, the plot sounded awesome, but gosh it was so corny!


----------



## Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Since it was brought to us by the same people who gave us Underworld, I didn't bother.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't seen Underworld, but now I don't think that I want to...


----------



## Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

I was deeply disappointed. On the plus side, it does feature Kate Beckinsale in skin tight leather.


----------

